# HT French Doors (and my Wife)



## interfx (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm finalizing my home theatre design, and running into my last design detail... The current HT room has a single door (solid) that comes into the existing HT room... (Perfect, no light in the window)

Now the issue, my wife wants me to install a dual, french door style (with windows in them) so the HT room looks more open and connected to the family room... (vs. disappearing into the HT room)

Anyone done frosted glass ones? Any other ideas out there with respect to doors heading into your home theatre room...

Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Frosted won't keep light out - sorry. In addition, it's very very difficult to get french doors to close securely enough to not rattle when the sub get's humping.

Bryan


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Yep, doors are often the biggest problem in HTs for sound leakage, air sealing, etc. The recommended is to use as heavy a door as possible, with industrial sound-proof seals (not just those rubber strip things).

Any glass surface in an HT room could cause havok with reflected sound AND light...


----------



## interfx (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks this will help...

Also, any idea if the existnig 31" door will let typical theatre seating fit through it? or should I upgrade the door to a full 36" opening?

Thanks in advance, just found this forum (while another was down)...

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

They make a good point on why not to use french doors. I am using french doors because of the visual appeal of it coming into the room. But also my doors are going to at the complete opposite end of the room from subwoofers and I also plan isolating the door from the floor. I think if you plan enough the problems of french doors can be overcome. But remeber im a newbie but i am in the middle of doing lots of research before the hardcore build within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I have double glass doors about 2' from my subwoofer. They rattle like you wouldn't believe. Also, they are the source of some nasty acoustic problems. A glass door is far harder to treat for reflections (it's right behind my listening position) than a wall. I'd say you're bying trouble here... Tell your wife I said so!


----------



## YW84U (Apr 29, 2007)

interfx said:


> Also, any idea if the existnig 31" door will let typical theatre seating fit through it? or should I upgrade the door to a full 36" opening?
> Thanks


I would strongly consider a 36" door if it's feasible - it would leave you with a lot more options down the road. My original entrance opening was 28" (boy, that's narrow), and ultimately I ended up having to sawzall it out and go 32" just to get my sofas in. I don't think they're coming back out without a little surgery, though







.....glad I waited to order the door until near the end of the build!!

I believe that most theater seating (Berklines et al) require some assembly, so navigating them in through standard door widths shouldn't be an issue. I echo the sentiments about the french doors w/glass... they will be difficult to deal with in order to block light and prevent rattles. Sound control may also be a concern for both inside and outside of the room. I used a solid-core door with a full exterior neoprene weatherstrip frame - I've found it makes a significant difference in sound levels throughout the rest of the home. While it may be more aesthetically pleasing to have the 'open' look, it may be worth discussing whether loud sounds will have more of a negative impact on the family. There may well be a way to incorporate a single door and give it a more open feel by 'dressing up' the entryway to the theater - maybe with moldings, furniture, or paint colors on the family room side.

Cheers,


----------



## interfx (Feb 6, 2008)

Thaks, all very good advice (and wife has read it now also)... We're sticking with a solid core door (36") as our main entrance...

Stay tuned... Finalizing the layout in the next weeks, before I spend my tax refund to get this started...

InterFX


----------

